# The Weird One...



## The Highlander (May 25, 2008)

Hello fellow writers!

I am The Highlander, a young ( 13 ) writer trying to find his place in the world.  I like to write SF, though I tend to stay as far as possible away from technologically explanations.

I also have extremely bad grammer, which I shun myself for.

My favorite author is and always will be Orson Scott Card for his famous _Ender's Game._

Cheers!


----------



## Nickie (May 26, 2008)

Hi there, Highlander! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll like it here!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to you!  Glad to have you.


----------



## Shinn (May 27, 2008)

Hey there Highlander and welcome


----------



## Damian_Rucci (May 27, 2008)

Hey highlander welcome to the forum, hopefully it can help improve your grammar.


----------



## Sam (May 27, 2008)

Hello, Highlander. Welcome to the forum. 

Sam.


----------

